# Problème fond d'écran et Lion



## tomboul (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 

j'ai installé Lion sur mon iMac et mon macbookpro.

j'ai un problème de gestion des fonds d'écran. 

Je ne peux pas choisir des photos parmi mes albums d'iphoto pour les afficher en fond d'écran. Je vois "iphoto" dans les fonds d'écran, dans les préférences système. je ne vois pas les albums (cf image)

Avez vous une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Chez moi, cela fonctionne.

Peut-être faut-il décocher chez toi "ordre aléatoire"
Refermer et réouvrir
Peut-être faut-il aussi vérifier l'intégrité de ta bibliothèque iPhoto
De quelle version d'iPhoto tu disposes...


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juillet 2011)

Il faut que tu attendes la nouvelle comparution début aout !! 

En effet, ce qui bloque l'app, c'est DSK ! 




Bon ok, j'ai avalé un clown aujourd'hui, désolé !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

DSK vient d'envahir le forum customisation !

J'hallucine !

:affraid:


----------



## DadanePitbull (28 Septembre 2011)

J'avoue avoir le exactement le meme problème ...
UNe idée ?

Merci


----------



## Alban95 (30 Septembre 2011)

Le meilleur moyen serait de de faire un clic droit sur la photo que tu veux en fond d'écran et de l'assigner.
ça évite de passer par les réglages


----------

